# Newbie over here. Start small buisness need to get ideas & tricks.



## Demanded (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi senior members,
here is John Alan, I'm not much qualified person but i like to start my own business of t-shirt, my friend gave me a advice of it and highlight all the possible threads. 

I need to know more about it because i have not much capital to invest it plus experience.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello John,

A few questions to help narrow down your specific needs. What style of designs are you looking to produce such as standard prints (12" wide x 15" tall) or are you needing jumbo printing? Also, do you know what blanks you wish to use? Ink type such as water-based or standard plastisol? How many designs did you have in mind to start with? Lastly, do you plan to re-tag the neckline right away or use a cost effective brand such as Gildan (G5000 or G2000) and leave the tags in the garment?

You also have the ability to look towards Direct to Garment printing allowing for the production of very low runs, even printing and fulfilling on demand as orders come in.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

There is a lot of used equipment floating around these days. You can probably find a manual shop with all of the gear you need for under $5k


----------



## doodle28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Im a newbie too. what about those websites where you can make products with your own design and they will help you handle everything else? have you heard of those companies too?


----------

